# 3 Month old Vizsla Puppy Schedule



## Shayla Bond (Oct 4, 2017)

Morning! I was wondering if people could share their everyday schedule for their Vizsla puppy and how you modify it as the pup gets older to manage their expanding energy levels. How much time do you play a day? How much time is the pup out of his crate? How much time do you walk outside per day?

I work from home and although he's happy in his crate, he definitely can't be in there for more than 2 hours without waking up or fussing. We need to start working up to more time so I can get my own work schedule back on track.  At 3 months, he should be okay in there UP to 4 hours am I correct? During the day, there's not much of a need for that because I'm here, but if we wish to go for dinner in the evening or something it would be helpful!

(Sidenote: It's FREEZING out and my pup hates the outdoors so far so potty training has been a b. Won't come when called if I'm near the door, as he gets bigger and bigger I'm scared of the day when I can't carry him out! :S )


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I don't have advice on everything, but just be consistent with the potty training. I'll never get another V pup in the winter because Kaylee was terrible. She hated going out in the cold. Now that she's 2 she doesn't care. She goes out does her business comes back in. It was only that first winter when she was a tiny pup that was horrible.


----------



## babybear (Feb 2, 2018)

Hey there! Our girl Bear is nearly 14 weeks old, but I am in a similar situation as I work from home also. First month was a nightmare and I couldn't get anything done. I was getting about 45 minutes of work, max, before she started fussing or needing engagement. Although Bear is a VERY determined and fiery little girl, I feel as though she's naturally starting to understand that when I am at the computer and focused on work - she isn't going to get anything from me. I have positioned her crate right next to my desk and in the last week I am starting to get periods where she will sleep for two straight hours after voluntarily getting into her crate. 

My partner gets up out 6.30am and walks Bear for about twenty minutes before he goes to work. She has breakfast when she gets back from the walk - We use one of the Kong 'wobbler' feeders which is fantastic - it keeps her occupied for about 30 minutes getting her kibble to dispense and she seems to need a bit of a break after that and has a nap. So, I tend to start work a bit early at home - say 8am or so, I time it with when she goes back to sleep after her walk and breakfast. 

I'm finding that while yes, energy levels are different as she gets older - it's sort of better in a way. Less of the madness of a young puppy followed by that dead to the world puppy sleep, and more of a medium plateau - i.e. still energetic when awake, but not crazy, and then sleeps for a bit longer but not as heavily. 

After her morning nap, so at abut 10.30am, I get her up and we have a bit of a play, maybe give her a kong with peanut butter and some frozen kibble inside to engage her, a trip outside and a sniff around the yard etc. Then back inside for a couple of hours. I just let her play on her own in the room my office is in, until she gets destructive - then back in the crate next to me. Then a walk at lunchtime, followed by same routine in the afternoon. 

It's DEFINITELY getting better every week in terms of how much work I can get done. In fact, I actually find she's better behaved when I'm working - when I'm not and engaging with her more, she starts to expect it and get very demanding! 

Issues we're having are CRAZY biting and general disobedience, but I must say the crating while I work is working well. 

Good luck!


----------



## Shayla Bond (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks for the info, good to know I'm not the only one struggling. It's pretty stressful! And you're right, things do get better and have been week by week, and our pup is actually really chill and is very well trained for his age - 12 weeks and knows sit, stay, come, leave it, target and look at me with just the speak of one word) - Catch 22 really as I got no work done but I spent a tonnnnn of time training him and being consistent. We also have hired a private trainer once a week. 

He knows the schedule from 7-9am but from then on it's a firesale haha. When I get up And after I take him out he just sits on his little mat and watches me make coffee and go about my duties until it's time for his food. The problem is it's freeeeezing here (-14 today), so walks just haven't been an option yet even with two coats the poor guy is shaking and uninterested. 

Even though he's very relaxed, the problem I have is he doesn't sleep as much as I would assume a puppy would. We haven't worked up to anything past 2 hours in the crate. He's OKAY in his crate, but definitely throws a 5 minute fit, so really he's in his small playpen most of the time. 
I'm struggling with a "schedule" per say because my schedule isn't so strict. 

I'll figure it out, but we're very thankful to have a well behaved pup! I hope you're making waves with yours! Just be consistent and I cant tell you how amazing clicker training is, just bring one and a pouch of treats wherever you go so you can constantly be training in every situation.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

A Vizsla will take over your life if given the opportunity..and if you're smart, you'll let her. :>

Set a routine. At 12 weeks, it's usually nap, potty, play, potty, eat, drink..potty..nap. As I recall that cycle was about 45 minutes. As they get older, the intervals expand, but the activities don't. So, if you need to get some work done, address V's needs, and then do your own thing. If you're both consistent and reasonable so will she.

At 12 weeks, we played in the yard and did some on lead training, but not a whole lot of "exercise" as in hiking. As she get's older..after her last round of shots...you add that in. 

Potty time is pick up, drop off, pick up back in house. Many make the mistake of letting the pup walk out, and that sometimes works against the instinct for security of the house and the warmth. As she gets older, you won't need to do this, but for now, do it.


----------

